

Why Mozilla’s Chief Had to Resign - robertwalsh0
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/04/why-mozillas-chief-had-to-resign/?_php=true&_type=blogs&hpw&rref=technology&_r=0

======
DatBear
I saw it mentioned that Eich should step down, because if he didn't, people
might not want to work there. But personally, after this, I wouldn't want to
work for Mozilla, knowing that a sizeable portion of employees were unwilling
to work for someone that had a different viewpoint than their own on a single
topic. Just imagine if people treated each other this way within the company.
It just seems petty to me.

------
ScottBurson
I found this actually an interesting summary, with a bunch of links to Mozilla
employee blog posts. I was curious what the employees had to say about it and
found the blog posts edifying.

